# Filming hunts/ fishing: anyone use JVC GZ-R10/70 Quad proof handy cam?



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Posting for my buddy in our hunting group. He's looking for an inexpensive but quality camera to film his hunts and fishing trips. I personally use an action cam, but to his opinion he wants zoom feature ( honestly don't blame him) 

Anyone use or know much about the JVC GZ- R10/ R70 quad proof handy cams? 
I saw them at the store and recommend he take a peak, they spiked my interest as well. Told him I'd asked around to see if anyone has experience with them? 

How's the quality of film, zoom etc. 
Can an external mic be used ( ex. Rode video mic go, I use one on my DSLR for my business and it makes a big difference) .

Being waterproof dust temp and shock proof. With HD vid and zoom for at or under $400 for R10 seems decent. 
Any opinions appreciate so I can pass along and for my knowledge. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

